
Tor.com Reviewers’ Choice: The Best Books of 2019–So Far - yawz
https://www.tor.com/2019/07/09/tor-com-reviewers-choice-the-best-books-of-2019-so-far/
======
octosphere
Honestly thought this was something related to Tor Project[0], but is actually
a site about science fiction and fantasy books. From their site:

> Tor.com is a site for science fiction, fantasy, and all the things that
> interest SF and fantasy readers

[0] [https://www.torproject.org/](https://www.torproject.org/)

